# Stocking ideas



## Harmzoul (Oct 20, 2011)

hey i'm starting a 55 gal african Cichlid tank its been running about a month and is almost cycled ive been researching different species but since there is sooooo many out there and most are incorrectly labled in the store or even worse as Misc Cichlids LOL soooo my question is, can someone give me a list of african cichlids that will do well together preferably not just the scentific name since petstores don't use em most of the time and if you ask about it they are like what huh.
So if someone can give me a list of compatible species that have worked for you or someone you know oh btw looking for non mbuna, i find the mbuna just hide all day in the rocks looking for a little more active tank
Thanks


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

hey i dont have a lsiot for u but an option that i have and love are Brichardi Cichlids they are decedntly common and they get like 4 inches or so and if u get like 6-8 then they pair of like angelfish and will breed given time and once they breed no work for u they take care of own young and will fill ur tank in no time b ut onnly really works with a species only tank!!! only drawback! hope i helped!


----------

